# Can i do it??



## Donna (13 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

Bought myself a bike last year, been out handful of times, done about 16 miles each time. Would love to get out more but dont find the time with work/kids. Going to try and find time! lol

I would love to do the Great North Bike Ride, this year, am I kidding myself that I could manage 50 miles!?? How much training would I have to do?

PS Im not a size 10, fit person! lol

Heres hoping, looking forward to your advice.

Thanks

Donna


----------



## fungus (13 Apr 2010)

Yes you can!
You have until August 29th, to get some miles in.
If you can find some time a couple of days a week to do short rides & get out on a Saturday/Sunday for a longer session, remember to build up slowly & steadily. Perhaps you could have a look for a 50k audax ride to use in your training plan. 
http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-304
http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-931 
These two do not look too far from Wallsend.
The GNBR should have a training plan on their website.


----------



## snorri (13 Apr 2010)

I suggest you get out on the bike as often as you can, even if it is just for 20 minutes at a time. Don't get too bogged down in mileage covered, just enjoy it and the miles will build up effortlessly.

I don't know how long you have to build up to the 50 miler, but am sure you can do it, just get out there and pedal.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Apr 2010)

If you can do 16 miles now, of course you can do 50 miles in August.

Just do 20 miles next time you're out on your bike. (Give yourself an attractive destination like a tea room or pub to eat at before you come back). Then 30. Then 40. Then you're there!

We'll be expecting you on the LEL 2013 thread sometime soon.

One warning: it's addictive.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought myself a bike last year, been out handful of times, done about 16 miles each time. Would love to get out more but dont find the time with work/kids. Going to try and find time! lol
> 
> ...



You could manage 50 miles with minimal training and gritted teeth, but if you want to enjoy it, try doing a few shortish rides, 10 miles or so a week, then at the weekend, one longer ride, say 20 miles. Each week or 2, increase the long ride distance by 10%.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought myself a bike last year, been out handful of times, done about 16 miles each time. Would love to get out more but dont find the time with work/kids. Going to try and find time! lol
> 
> ...


Yes, you could do it 

If you are able to build up your rides to about 30 miles , then you'll manage the 50 on the day.

Are there times when you could take the bike instead of driving (cycle commute, light shopping, popping round to visit friends etc) ? Try to get a 'routine' time when you go out riding, add about 10% to your distances each week, and you'll soon be thinking "What, only 50 miles ? That's all ?" Throw in a couple of hills for fun  and it'll be a doddle .

There are masses of people who do the Glasgow - Edinburgh Pedal for Scotland event each year, many of whom haven't been on a bike for ages, yet they manage the 51 miles OK. It is so much easier when there are lots of others around you and you can chat, encourage, be encouraged and assisted by the general buzz and excitement.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on .....


----------



## Donna (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks all, feel much happier now, I think I will register then atleast I will "have" to find the time to get in more miles.

Will keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## adscrim (13 Apr 2010)

My wife started cycling in November for the etape caledonia in May. She was not a size 10 fit person either but is closing the gap on both counts (to her credit).

I knew we weren't going to have a great deal of time as we've two kids and she wanted to go out together as much as possible. Due to this, training has occurred exclusively on weekends, one day of. At the end of March she '_happily_' completed 50+ miles of the etape course (missing out the loch rannoch and fortingall loops, ie including all the hills) again to her credit.

This was achieved by increasing the miles in quite large steps and taking rest weeks where mileage was dropped but we still went out. Lots of training plans will advise you to steadily increase miles and I think this is probably the easier way to go if you're going out on your own. Also we did next to nothing during January and most of February due to the weather.

We're going to max out the pre event mileage at 65 a fortnight before the event and rest the week before; rest being short trips to loosen the legs.

The training plans that are attached to these events look to be an ideal. Remember that because you can't get out mid week does not mean it's not achievable. You just have to be prepared to put the effort in when you do have the time and remember that the hardest part of training can sometime just be getting out the front door.


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Apr 2010)

On the bike side, make things easier for yourself and ensure the tyres are at the correct pressure and that the saddle is not too low. I have no idea what bike you bought but decent tyres at the correct pressure and a correctly adjusted bike will make those miles easier and more pain free.


----------



## Donna (13 Apr 2010)

Hi ive bought a Carrera Subway 1, and love it!! I will check my tyre pressure each time before I go out, I ride with my saddle quite high. I bought a little pump from Halfords for £10 and its rubbish!! need a decent (inexpensive) pump to carry with me that actually works, any ideas?


I will try and leave the car at home more often, using my bike to pop to friends, work (weather permitting - is 9 miles away), I will try and cycle to work as much as possible I think.

Thanks all Im off to register now!


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Hi ive bought a Carrera Subway 1, and love it!! I will check my tyre pressure each time before I go out, I ride with my saddle quite high. I bought a little pump from Halfords for £10 and its rubbish!! need a decent (inexpensive) pump to carry with me that actually works, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I will try and leave the car at home more often, using my bike to pop to friends, work (weather permitting - is 9 miles away), I will try and cycle to work as much as possible I think.
> ...



Track pump of any description will repay itself and you will thank me for it. They are effortless to use, almost. The more you can spend on one the better, but you should be able to pick up something decent for £20-£30. Seems a lot until you have to use one regularly. It's probably the most valued 'tool' in my garage.


----------



## Donna (13 Apr 2010)

Thanks will look into one of them.


OMG ive done it, registered, see you all then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camgreen (13 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Hi ive bought a Carrera Subway 1, and love it!! I will check my tyre pressure each time before I go out, I ride with my saddle quite high. I bought a little pump from Halfords for £10 and its rubbish!! need a decent (inexpensive) pump to carry with me that actually works, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I will try and leave the car at home more often, using my bike to pop to friends, work (weather permitting - is 9 miles away), I will try and cycle to work as much as possible I think.
> ...



Well done you've bitten that bullet and registered now there's no turning back

If time is a premium get as many miles in one go as is practical, but gradually obviously. That will hopefully boost your confidence as well as your fitness.

This time last year my partner and I decided to ride the Oxford to Cambridge bike event (which was in the September), at the time 5 or 6 miles was a struggle. Probably built it up to no more than twenty miles (around Rutland Water), with lots of smaller rides, before entering the Norwich 50 in early June, which we managed (punctures apart!!) without any problem. Having other cyclists constantly around us was a big factor I think and the excitement of the day helped the miles melt away. 

Do what you can between now and the event; look forward to it and then enjoy the day. There's no better feeling of achievement than when you cross that finish line!


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2010)

When I was building up my mileage, I'd go somewhere on the bike at the weekend. In my case it was often finding a couple of open gardens in the summer that would give me about a 50 mile loop (this was when 30 miles was a long ride for me). Stopping for tea and cakes and to look around the garden each time gave me a nice long rest stop, twice. (And the occasional person who asked how far I'd come, and then looked impressed, helped as well!)

Gardens may not be your thing, but having a place to go (rather than just riding for X miles for the sake of it) helped me to get the miles in.

Now a 60 mile ride is barely respectable and I do it for the fun of it! 

However you go about it - good luck!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> I will try and leave the car at home more often, using my bike to pop to friends, work (weather permitting - is 9 miles away), I will try and cycle to work as much as possible I think.


9 miles to work is about ideal ! If you have public transport available, you could consider:
Day 1 - ride to work; public transport back
Day 2 - PT to work, ride home
etc etc

After the first week, you might want to do a ride to and from work.

I'll let you work out how it goes after that 

You will be surprised (pleasantly - honest ) at how quickly you adapt and how much further/faster you are going.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Apr 2010)

You will have no problems at all. Absolutely none.


----------



## Donna (14 Apr 2010)

Ive rode to work today, 9 miles and its nearly killed me ha ha, its very windy out there, Day 1, its a start.,

Scoosh - there is no public transport to work unfortunately, though I walked in the door and they immediately offered me a lift home!!! I will ride home too unless its bucketing down! 

I might have tomorrow off, then try and ride on Friday again.

Thanks all for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## Arch (15 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Ive rode to work today, 9 miles and its nearly killed me ha ha, its very windy out there, Day 1, its a start.,
> 
> Scoosh - there is no public transport to work unfortunately, though I walked in the door and they immediately offered me a lift home!!! *I will ride home too unless its bucketing down! *
> 
> ...



Well, I have no doubts about you making the 50, with that attitude.

Actually, 9 miles each way is a good commute if you want to build up the miles - enough to get your teeth into. (although my maximum daily so far is 4 miles each way). You're building up base fitness, and it's giving you time to find and tweak all the little things that make you comfortable on a long ride. If you feel so inclined, you've got space to bung in some intervals and sprints, or just ride like I do, as the fancy takes you.


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2010)

Yes you can .The thrill of the day will pull you along .

And don't forget .There will be many other cyclists just like you .

So get out there and enjoy .


----------



## Donna (18 Apr 2010)

Got my number 368 and i cant wait! 

Rode to work twice last week, and went out yesterday and did 20 miles and thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it, even though it was tough at times with the wind!! I will try and do an extra couple of miles next weekend! 

Thanks for all the encouragement


----------



## addictfreak (18 Apr 2010)

Donna said:


> Got my number 368 and i cant wait!
> 
> Rode to work twice last week, and went out yesterday and did 20 miles and thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it, even though it was tough at times with the wind!! I will try and do an extra couple of miles next weekend!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement




Well done Donna.

Before you know it, you will be riding to work all the time and even be disappointed if you dont.
The weather is changing for the better, so it will be easier and even more enjoyable.


----------



## Camgreen (19 Apr 2010)

Perversely, the wind is doing you good (although you won't think so at the time), helping to build that stamina and something to bear in mind if as a consequence a particular ride feels slow or difficult. It all helps. 

Keep chipping away and getting the miles under your belt as and where you can. You've entered, you've got your target fixed ....... now just enjoy the training and start looking forward to the event


----------



## LizardEye (19 Apr 2010)

There's an article in this month's Cycling Active magazine entitled 'Nailing your first 50 miler'. Sounds like it was written for you.

Most of the supermarkets stock it.

Have you thought abuot the Northern Rock Cyclone in June. They have a 30 mile route which would be a good warm up for the GNBR. Even if you don't register for the day, the route is on the website - http://www.northernrockcyclone.co.uk/CycloneChallengeMaps.asp

Get out each weekend and do a few more miles each time. you'll be at fifty in no time. Then of course you'll have to set yourself a new target!


----------



## arallsopp (20 Apr 2010)

Agree with the posters above. First comes a 20 miler, then 30 is doable, then easy, then a 50 is in range. I think you'll be fine. The hardest is the 0 - 20 increase. After that, its incrementally easier until you're at the 200+ mark.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Apr 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Agree with the posters above. First comes a 20 miler, then 30 is doable, then easy, then a 50 is in range. I think you'll be fine. The hardest is the 0 - 20 increase. After that, its incrementally easier until you're at the 200+ mark.


Donna, if you don't believe this guy - read his report of the LEL in the link. Alternatively, get the book and read it.

It's an amazing tale of someone phased by doing 20 miles, then, less then a year later, being bold/strong/daft  enough to ride from London to Edinburgh and back again, all at one go. It's an inspiring read and beautifully written.

But there is one _caveat_ : the next LEL is in 2013 ..... and there is already a Forum thread about it. 

It Could be YOU !! 






You've got the _mojo_ to nail this one, so go on and enjoy it ... and don't forget to tell us all how you get on .


----------



## Donna (26 Apr 2010)

hi guys, right I bought the magazine (thanks LizardEye), and it told me to not worry about the miles, its about the time in the saddle. 

Went out on Saturday, did 2 1/2 hours and 26 miles, yeeeehaaaa I can't tell you how great I felt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cant wait for next weekend until I can go out again (for few hours), Im so glad i registered for the GNBR, I cant wait!


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2010)

Another thing to bear in mind is how much easier it is riding in a big group (or even right behind just one other person). The slipstream effect is massive. 50 miles in a big group is like 35 miles on your own so you are nearly there. Keep it up!

And when you've done GNBR we shall look forward to you popping up over in that LEL thread !


----------



## Amanda P (26 Apr 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> One warning: it's addictive.



Don't say we didn't warn you!


----------



## 515mm (26 Apr 2010)

Well done!

+1 for group riding. Find the biggest bloke that's going at the same pace as you and ride right behind him! Make sure you ride to the outside of his back wheel and stay alert. It's customary to shout ''RIGHT'' or ''LEFT'' or ''MIDDLE'' to indicate where the potholes are to riders who are behind you.

When the guy in front tires a bit (he/she is taking most of the wind off you after all - you'll notice his pace dropping off a touch) overtake and ride in front of him and say ''I'll take my turn on the front now.'' 
Cue muchos respect and a return of the favour in due course. The miles will fly by, it's playtime!

Don't flog yourself to stay with a fast bunch though, there's no shame in being dropped, just wait for the next group to come along. Look for folks on the start line with similar looking bikes to you. Chances are, you'll be of a similar ability. If they're too slow for you - drop them!


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2010)

515mm said:


> It's customary to shout ''RIGHT'' or ''LEFT'' or ''MIDDLE'' to indicate where the potholes are to riders who are behind you.



Some just point down to left or right. Much easier on the ears given the huge numbers of holes at present.


----------



## 515mm (27 Apr 2010)

porkypete said:


> Some just point down to left or right. Much easier on the ears given the huge numbers of holes at present.



Quite.


----------



## Scoosh (27 Apr 2010)

515mm said:


> Well done!
> 
> +1 for group riding. Find the biggest bloke that's going at the same pace as you and ride right behind him! Make sure you ride to the outside of his back wheel and stay alert. It's customary to shout ''RIGHT'' or ''LEFT'' or ''MIDDLE'' to indicate where the potholes are to riders who are behind you.
> 
> ...


Tandems are excellent for 'drafting' . They punch a BIG hole in the air, allowing you to glide along behind them with minimal effort. Do take your turn at the front, though - and try not to overtake them on the hills  !


----------



## PpPete (27 Apr 2010)

Not sure about trying to stay with tandems...In my limited experience of the beasts their speed profile is very different from "half-bikes", significantly quicker downhill, slower uphill, slower to get up to speed from a standstill e.g. at junctions. It would all be too irritating to conform to that just for the sake of that long flat straight with the headwind where they can give you a significant "pull"


----------



## NormanD (17 May 2010)

Hello Donna

Of course you can do it ... myself and fellow member Annadonnelly completed last years event together as a partnership. Apart from the slight head wind from Blyth to the finish line, it wasn't difficult at all.

I'm entering again this year and I believe anne is too, so if you wish to join us on this years event, you are more than welcome, we dont have a blistering pace, just a steady ride all the way to the finish.

I have a new carrera 2 for this years event, so I'm busy breaking it in ( so to speak) and making changes to suit. I'm often cycling along the tyne cycle way and once a week I'll do a 40 miler along the coast.

If you need somone to help you do any training let me know, I'll be only too happy to help

best wishes
Norman


----------

